# Pregnant abandon goat Help!



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

Hello All,
I am new to this forum and to goats. Sorry this is so long. First to tell you how I came to have two one female and one fix male. One of my neighbors goats five in all 3 males(not fixed) and the two I have were always running the roads. I kept calling her to come get them they were climbing my new fencing. Anyway she ended up getting rid of three males leaving the two. There was several more calls about them but no response so I took them in and she never asked about nor returned any calls basically she abandon them. I have had them know for a month. I asked another neighbor who at one time had goats and we both believe the female is pregnant (she was running with 3 males) I just don't know how far along she is nor how to treat so need anyone's help. I did de-wormed them both. I have a nice shelter lots of hay, goat feed and built a jungle gym to play on. The biggest problem is they are very very skittish. I don't think they have had much human contact if any. They will take treats from my hand finally but back away to eat. I have read not to stress her while pregnant but I want to be able to care for and in doing so I have to catch her. I did make a small pin in hopes to get closer but have not put them in it as of yet feel may stress her. They are in one of my bigger pastures. Any HELP anyone can give will be appreciated. I do want to be able to pet them and the kid once born but don't see that happening if can't get near mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you took them in. Go ahead and put them in the smaller pen.


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

This won't stress her. I don't want to cause her to lose her baby. Oh and the pin is about 10x10 so I put just her or both?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put both in. You would stress her more to separate them. Can you expand the pen somehow?


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

not really was only gonna keep them in there couple 2-3 weeks until they are use to me touching them and she gets use to house then let back into big pasture


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

Was gonna take the first week and just sit and talk to them several times a day and go from there with next 2 weeks. If all goes well let them back into big pasture just didn't know if catching and putting in small pin would over stress her to lose kid. Also not sure when it's due don't have any clue when she got pregnant and did not know she could still abort at this stage. I am guessing it could be here anywhere between the end of this month to March sometime.I can't take a picture to show cause can't get close let alone to her back end.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bless you for taking them in. They are very lucky to have you.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

It can take a long time to make friends with skittish goats like that. Spending a lot of time sitting with them and giving them treats helps a lot, though. If you are able to be there when she kids that will probably help, too. 

I have two does that were pretty skittish when I got them (although, I don't think as skittish as yours) and one came bred to my surprise. I was not there for the kid's birth, and the mom was still afraid of me at the time, so whenever I tried to help out the baby she got scared and ran away, abandoning her kid. It all worked out OK in the end, though, and I spent a lot of time with the baby and she turned out super sweet and friendly. Her mom, though, is still my most skittish goat. The second doe I bred later in the year and was present to help her when kidding, and she's now more friendly than the first doe.


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

so I guess putting them in the small pin is ok? I hope so gonna do that this weekend. Thanks for all the replies however my questions really didn't get much answers and was hoping for more.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Putting her in a pen is your best bet at this point. That way you can work on getting her to calm down around you. Although most likely you will have to keep them both penned in there until after the babies are born, or build her another seperate pen next to that one and put her next to the other one when she is close to kidding. Once she is penned and calming down you will be able to see when her udder starts growing and gets big, so you will know that she is closer to having the babies. Depending on how far along she is the stress could cause her to miscarry but if she is pretty far along it is a very very slim chance and it's far better and safer for her to be penned when she goes into labor in case you need to assist her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What questions weren't answered?


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

Ok thank you have another question since I am unable to get close enough to see udder or take a picture how will I know if in fact she is pregnant. All info I have read says to look underside which I can't do or check ligament which I can't do. She won't let me get that close. The male is more skittish then her but still unable to touch and certainly can't come up from behind. She does have area on both sides toward tail on spin that's sunken in if that helps. To me just looks like under weight but again I am completely new to this know nothing.


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

She likes stomping at her food bowl and sometimes turning it over or spilling. She lays down a lot but has her spunky moments were she will play around but it's brief. If any of this helps anyone to help me. Thank you.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

If she is bred, her udder will get big enough to see without catching her. Most of the time, the udder will start to fill the month before kidding. Then it gets even bigger on the day that she will kid.


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

the sunken area is like it's around pelvic toward tail sorry only trying to give best image without actual photo. Also her tail stays down I have yet to see it raised only swings it. My males is always up


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

That's just it don't know if she was and certainly not when. She was abandon but was running with 3 boars so am assuming she might be. I don't know if it's her first time how old she is. Know nothing about her.


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

opps she was running with 3 bucks (sorry) and 1 wether which I him and her


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just pen them up. You will feel better and you can get pictures and check daily on her. 
She will be stressed a little but not enough to miss carry.


----------



## wendie (Dec 29, 2016)

*Update: Abandon pregnant goat*

Update: They both have been in pin now for a week both will still take treats from my hand however I still CANNOT touch for when I try they ran and hide in house. The only way to touch is to grab on hold and I don't like doing that seems to scare them even more and when I held one the other would stand in corner and start shaking all over. I only have done this once so not sure what else to do.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It's honestly the only way to friendly them up. You will have to catch them from time to time to work on their trust. I have does who regardless of handling refuse to relax around me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree, that is the only way. 

Goats love to be scratched between the horns, they will calm down a lot, you may want to try that. Talk to them with a soft voice. Other area's take longer but, I find between the horns wins them over quicker. I do not however recommend this for intact Bucks.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have two does that were very skittish you could be 100 ft away and look at them and they would take off running! Well needless to say since becoming pregnant and having kids they are both super friendly!  I think that having their kids calms them down a lot!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I read that when trying to pet skittish goats, it's best to start by petting their nose front the front. That way they can see what is touching them. Anywhere else and try can't see what is touching them and are thus more likely to run. 

What did you worn them with?


----------

